
Recently Launched: The best way to set goals with a group and stay accountable - bmumma
https://www.weachieve.io
======
qnsi
I don't like the design. This is a number one thing I am analyzing, when
checking out a new product, so I suggest you work on that

~~~
bmumma
Thanks qnsi - appreciate the feedback. Which part in particular? home page,
website, or app?

Best, Ben

~~~
qnsi
Hey, I meant landing page. I think maybe elaborating a bit might be helpful
for you.

Please understand, that I am not a designer, I only design for my
sideprojects.

\- navbar and very rounded buttons make the site look cartoonish for me. But
not in a good way. [https://chatterbug.com/en/](https://chatterbug.com/en/)
<\- this site achieves playful design with rounded buttons and cartoons, but
this is the style they are aiming for. Not sure if you want to go that way or
want more serious look (for B2B, chatterbug is B2C mostly).

\- Your buttons colors are pretty bootstrap like. Not sure if the green + blue
combo works well. Both can be used as "action colors" in websites, and maybe
it get's a bit confusing what action is in the navbar - login or signup.

\- For the "hero" image (background) in my opinion it doesn't look to good. I
think it's too grey. One example I have in my bookmarks, that kind of have
similar idea (img in the background)
[https://designcode.io/courses](https://designcode.io/courses) (I think you
actually want less color - it's sometimes hard to read white text on this
site)

\- On the longer look, I don't see the pricing page. Is it a free service?

\- Icons in the third section are not coherent with each other. Third one
especially doesn't fit in.

\- I am not an expert, but 2 buttons (signup/download app) are confusing. I
think you should prfioritize one of these action buttons, but probably someone
with UX experience could tell you if I am right.

Other pages I have in my bookmarks under "good design" (Great artists steal)

[https://blend.com/](https://blend.com/)

[https://reedsy.com/](https://reedsy.com/)

[https://www.matadorapp.com/](https://www.matadorapp.com/)

~~~
bmumma
Thanks - Really appreciate the details!

